# Mini Teich in Zinkwanne



## lamborghini (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo Bin neu hier im Forum
 hätte zwei Fragen will eine Zinkwanne als Miniteich nutzen mit der Grösse 95cm lang 65 cm breit und 37 cm tief.
1.mit wieviel Sumpfpflanzen / Seerosen soll oder kann ich die wanne maximal bepflanzen
2.was für Wasser muss/soll ich zum befüllen nehmen,Leitungs oder Regenwasser??
Danke für eure Antworten im vorraus Anton


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mini Teich in Zinkwanne*

Hallo Anton,

herzlich :Willkommen2

Wenn Du kannst, nimm Regenwasser. Maximal in __ Zwergseerose. Rest nach Geschmack.
Am  besten stöberst Du mal hier durch  die Rubrik, da finden sich genug Beispiele.

Mein eigenes:


----------



## lamborghini (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mini Teich in Zinkwanne*

Hallo Christine Danke Für deine Antwort,hier eine Liste kann ich das alles Pflanzen oder ist das zuviel je eine __ Zwergseerose,Schachtelhalm,Gestreifter __ Kalmus,__ Froschlöffel,Wasserhyazinthe,__ Wasserschlauch,__ Sumpfdotterblume,__ Zwergbinse,
bin nämlich absoluter Neuling in Sachen Teich bzw.Miniteich 
Danke für die Antwort Gruss Anton


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mini Teich in Zinkwanne*

Hallo Anton,

nein, ich denke, das geht. Zwei Dinge musst Du beachten: Die Wasserhyazinthe ist nicht winterhart, macht aber erst einmal was her, bis der Rest in Gang kommt und der __ Wasserschlauch mag kein kalkiges Wasser. Du musst dann also beim Regenwasser bleiben.


----------

